# Bristle worms



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Just noticed a couple of small bristle worms crawling around in my chaeto.

I would say 1/2" - 1" max when fully stretched.

Good or bad ? Should I get rid of them ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

they eat garbage and leftover food. If you don't want them in your tank I would suggest getting a wrasse to eat them but in my opinion they are fairly awesome for cleaning up the tank.

If they get too big they can be a pest but again, get a wrasse to keep them in their place


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Dave.

I think I'll let them be and see how big they get in my sump. 

Also found a couple of amphipods roaming around in my main tank ! woo hoo ..


----------



## mules (Oct 29, 2013)

They are good!! Leave them be.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I hate the idea of them being in my 10G tank. But as previously mentioned they are good at what they do which is clean up. Keep this in mind, if you are seeing them then there are many more that you can't see. Even if you wanted to get rid of them it isn't likely going to happen unless you reset the whole tank and start fresh.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I can't stop thinking about bristle worms. Man they are creepy. Check out what I just found 



. Sorry for the hijack


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

is that the chaeto from the bbq? I leave them in, just be careful when removing chaeto as they can sting so use a glove or some tweezers. Hope that hermit isn't being a pain


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

@disman_ca: you just creeped me out

@someguy: chaeto was not from BBC. Was from Kraken. hermit is doing good and happy ... behaving😊 thanks again!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Oregon reef comes to mind. As well as my own fun worm.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

FWIW I've been seeing a TON of small bristle worms in my 29 gallon reef lately. They come out when the lights are on and everything. Not a care in the world- especially when I feed. It concerns me how many may actually be in there. I have a 6 line wrasse and he doesn't seem to touch them.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

your wrasse will eat them if he doesn't have any food


----------

